# Problem with CD detection in Brasero 2.30.1



## Lasse (Aug 12, 2010)

Brasero won't find the CD when I try to write a disc image. I just get the following message: Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD.
I am using Brasero 2.30.1 on FreeBSD 8.1 - RELEASE. Platform: amd64.
The CD is a CD-RW. I have also tried a DVD-RW disc.
Do I have to mount the drive first and exactly how do I do it?

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15


----------



## Lasse (Aug 12, 2010)

Since I am an absolute beginner on FreeBSD, I do not know anything about configuring the kernel.
I would appreciate if you told me exactly how.

Thanks in advance/
Lasse


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 13, 2010)

Be so kind to use The Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig.html


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 9, 2010)

I try so hard to make brasero work with my sony dvdrw sata work on freebsd but nothing work to me.


----------



## SIFE (Dec 12, 2010)

Make sure this options are enabled in kernel when you building:

```
device          scbus
device          cd
device          pass
device     atapicam
```
Open /etc/devfs.conf and add this:

```
own acd* SIFE:wheel
perm acd* 0660

link acd0 cdrom

# for VirtualBox
perm xpt* 0660
perm pass* 0660
link acd0 cd0
```
Restart devfs:

```
/etc/rc.d/devfs restart
```
Some ports know cd* as CD/DVD lecture, and some other's know cdrom as CD/DVD lecture, this configuration work perfect with k3b, brasero, virtualbox-ose.
Mr DutchDaemon, port tag doesn't work .


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 12, 2010)

sorry but that not helping me all that don't work. Im not a noobe on bsd. My ide burner work on brasero but not my sata.


----------



## SIFE (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't understand what you mean exactly, I forget to say you have to restart devfs or reboot your system.


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 13, 2010)

I already know that. Not helping at all. Sorry.


----------



## SIFE (Dec 13, 2010)

Try this may help you:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3586


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 14, 2010)

Already read. But Thanks


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2010)

> Since I am an absolute beginner on FreeBSD, I do not know anything about configuring the kernel.
> I would appreciate if you told me exactly how.




```
cd /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf
cp GENERIC MYKERNEL
ee MYKERNEL (make the changes you want and save)
cd /usr/src
make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
```
shutdown -r now or reboot.
But better to read the handbook on kernel config chapter
The only difficult on Kernel config is to know what to keep and what to remove  Also a lot of people trying to make Kernel as slim as possible, destroy the system! Don't remove things unless you are 100% sure that you don't need them! Ex: Ethernet cards. You Know what card you have and obviously all the others you don't need them. But also read the comments because some things are necessary needed even they look useless.


----------



## SIFE (Dec 14, 2010)

One solution left, change your sony dvdrw .


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

Or pray God. Sometimes help


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 15, 2010)

That true. LOL

Anyway K3b work great.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

Also see xfburn


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 15, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Also see xfburn


Thanks. You save me time and save to put a KDE apps in the next GhostBSD release.
I will Put xfburn on the next release of ghostbsd instead of brasero.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm marking this [Solved] because the OP has gone, and there's an alternative


----------



## jalla (Jan 10, 2011)

I suspect those that still have this problem with brasero after applying all the tricks from this thread, may have an outdated cdrecord. It was certainly the case for me. To check, go to Edit->Plugins->cdrecord and see if it says 'cdrecord too old' or something to that effect.

Upgrading cdrecord brought the device back in brasero for me.


----------

